# Early Thanksgiving Greetings!



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2005)

I hope you will all have a wonderful Thanksgiving! 

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&m=1652&rr=y&sou


----------



## licia (Nov 9, 2005)

That is really cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 9, 2005)

This is soooo awesome Crewsk!!  Thanx for the laugh it made my day!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL   I cracked right up! And than proptly emailed the link, even though Canadian Thanksgiving has come and gone, I figured it was way to funny to wait eleven more months to show to people


----------



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2005)

HHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA lol!  Good!!!

Thanks and Happy Turkey day to you too!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm glad y'all like it!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, that turkey got BLING! Love it!


----------

